# problems with sudo



## ebhakt (Jan 24, 2012)

I have installed a freebsd FreeBSD v9 system on amd64. Created a new user "ebhakt" apart from root. Now I wish to install gnome2 through user ebhakt. Which gives an error regarding access is denied.

I tried to do sudo >> it gives errors!

But now I have installed port sudo, now can you tell me that how to add this user ebhakt to the sudoers list?

I am confused coming from a windows background. Is this a group named "sudoers" or is this any file, is there a manual how to add a user to allow all permissions and add it to sudoers.

Please help!

-- 
Bhaskar Tiwari
Freelancer Developer and Active Directory Specialist
Previously with Directory Services, Microsoft
____________________________________________________________
 All we have to decide is what to do with the time that has been given to us


----------



## SirDice (Jan 24, 2012)

ebhakt said:
			
		

> Is this a group named "sudoers" or is this any file, is there a manual how to add a user to allow all permissions and add it to sudoers.


One command you absolutely need to learn is man(1).

As for the sudoers file, see sudoers(5).


----------



## gordon@ (Jan 24, 2012)

Also note the proper way to edit the sudoers file is to use visudo.


----------



## ericbsd (Jan 25, 2012)

The /usr/local/etc/sudoers explained by itself.  

```
## sudoers file.
##
## This file MUST be edited with the 'visudo' command as root.
## Failure to use 'visudo' may result in syntax or file permission errors
## that prevent sudo from running.
##
## See the sudoers man page for the details on how to write a sudoers file.
##

##
## Host alias specification
##
## Groups of machines. These may include host names (optionally with wildcards),
## IP addresses, network numbers or netgroups.
# Host_Alias	WEBSERVERS = www1, www2, www3

##
## User alias specification
##
## Groups of users.  These may consist of user names, uids, Unix groups,
## or netgroups.
# User_Alias	ADMINS = millert, dowdy, mikef

##
## Cmnd alias specification
##
## Groups of commands.  Often used to group related commands together.
# Cmnd_Alias	PROCESSES = /usr/bin/nice, /bin/kill, /usr/bin/renice, \
# 			    /usr/bin/pkill, /usr/bin/top

##
## Defaults specification
##
## Uncomment if needed to preserve environmental variables related to the
## FreeBSD pkg_* utilities and fetch.
# Defaults     env_keep += "PKG_PATH PKG_DBDIR PKG_TMPDIR TMPDIR PACKAGEROOT PACKAGESITE PKGDIR FTP_PASSIVE_MODE"
##
## Additionally uncomment if needed to preserve environmental variables
## related to portupgrade
# Defaults     env_keep += "PORTSDIR PORTS_INDEX PORTS_DBDIR PACKAGES PKGTOOLS_CONF"
##
## You may wish to keep some of the following environment variables
## when running commands via sudo.
##
## Locale settings
# Defaults env_keep += "LANG LANGUAGE LINGUAS LC_* _XKB_CHARSET"
##
## Run X applications through sudo; HOME is used to find the
## .Xauthority file.  Note that other programs use HOME to find   
## configuration files and this may lead to privilege escalation!
# Defaults env_keep += "HOME"
##
## X11 resource path settings
# Defaults env_keep += "XAPPLRESDIR XFILESEARCHPATH XUSERFILESEARCHPATH"
##
## Desktop path settings
# Defaults env_keep += "QTDIR KDEDIR"
##
## Allow sudo-run commands to inherit the callers' ConsoleKit session
# Defaults env_keep += "XDG_SESSION_COOKIE"
##
## Uncomment to enable special input methods.  Care should be taken as
## this may allow users to subvert the command being run via sudo.
# Defaults env_keep += "XMODIFIERS GTK_IM_MODULE QT_IM_MODULE QT_IM_SWITCHER"
##
## Uncomment to enable logging of a command's output, except for
## sudoreplay and reboot.  Use sudoreplay to play back logged sessions.
# Defaults log_output
# Defaults!/usr/bin/sudoreplay !log_output
# Defaults!/usr/local/bin/sudoreplay !log_output
# Defaults!/sbin/reboot !log_output

##
## Runas alias specification
##

##
## User privilege specification
##
root ALL=(ALL) ALL

## Uncomment to allow members of group wheel to execute any command
[color="Red"]# %wheel ALL=(ALL) ALL[/color]

## Same thing without a password
# %wheel ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: ALL

## Uncomment to allow members of group sudo to execute any command
[color="RoyalBlue"]# %sudo	ALL=(ALL) ALL[/color]

## Uncomment to allow any user to run sudo if they know the password
## of the user they are running the command as (root by default).
# Defaults targetpw  # Ask for the password of the target user
# ALL ALL=(ALL) ALL  # WARNING: only use this together with 'Defaults targetpw'

## Read drop-in files from /usr/local/etc/sudoers.d
## (the '#' here does not indicate a comment)
#includedir /usr/local/etc/sudoers.d
```
For root password uncomment the red line. For the user password uncomment the red and blue line.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 25, 2012)

Quick guide...

`# visudo`

Find the line that says:

```
root ALL=(ALL) ALL
```
Copy that line and replace root with your username:

```
root ALL=(ALL) ALL
dice ALL=(ALL) ALL
```

Save and you're done. Your user can now use sudo(8):

```
dice@williscorto:~>id -a
uid=1001(dice) gid=1001(dice) groups=1001(dice),68(dialer)
dice@williscorto:~>sudo -i
Password:
root@williscorto:~#id -a
uid=0(root) gid=0(wheel) groups=0(wheel),5(operator)
root@williscorto:~#
```


----------

